# Battery Monitor



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just had one of these delivered:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291704572911

I have fitted it to the starter battery, downloaded the app (for iphone and android) to my phone and it works, measures the voltage and transmits via Bluetooth to my phone, also set it to send me an SMS if van gets down to my preset of 12.2v.

I Leave the van on EHU when not in use but don't want to keep it on all the time, now no going out to check the voltage in the winter weather anymore, when I get the SMS I switch the EHU on from the house.

Well chuffed :grin2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

What would be the expected range of the bluetooth link?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Usually Bluetooth has a range of around 10mtrs (30ft) but as with any type of WiFi obstructions reduce this, my van is on the drive outside the kitchen and I cannot connect in my backroom, 2 walls away, but in the kitchen and conservatory I can connect. (conservatory is at the back of the house but being glass I have no problem.
The app tells you when it can't connect.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Twenty quid gadget just so you don't have to walk 20 steps out to your MH once a week?

I would view such a device the same as a remote control for a Gas fire. If your too idle to walk to the fire to turn it up you deserve to be cold! >


Andy


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Twenty quid gadget just so you don't have to walk 20 steps out to your MH once a week?
> 
> I would view such a device the same as a remote control for a Gas fire. If your too idle to walk to the fire to turn it up you deserve to be cold! >
> 
> Andy


Some of us are not yet retired MrPlodd although I officially am but still working and with age I am getting forgetful (dementia anyone?)
Anything that makes my life easier is welcomed, I embrace new technology if it makes my life easier as it has been hard so far:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I could understand the value (necessity) of such a device if a MH is in storage some distance from home (would have to be an SMS for low voltage rather than constant readout) but is it really necessary when it's on your drive??

If you forget to go and check the battery are you really going to remember to check the reading on your phone?? 

It's your money to spend and I am sure you are happy with your purchase, it just seems a totally unnecessary gadget to me if your MH is alongside your house. But, like I said, it's your money to spend as you see fit. 

If it can send you an SMS then it must have a SIM card to access the mobile network, so do you need to use it occasionally to ensure the network provider doesn't turn the access off ?(like some do with PAYG sims if they are dormant for a set period) 

Andy


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> I could understand the value (necessity) of such a device if a MH is in storage some distance from home (would have to be an SMS for low voltage rather than constant readout) but is it really necessary when it's on your drive??
> 
> If you forget to go and check the battery are you really going to remember to check the reading on your phone??
> 
> ...


The monitor contacts me by Bluetooth (you preset your details) which I have permanently switched on for use in my car, as soon as I am in range it will let me know when the voltage drops down to my preset level.
Who am I to question technology but if it works I am OK with it?


----------



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

No good if in storage, does not have SIM card so will not be SMS,,just a notification on your phone


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Only any good if your van is local which mine is.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Ooh, a rich motorhome owner that likes gadgets.... 

If you want one I can supply you with a wireless CCTV camera so you can check your van is still on the drive without even having to open your curtains >


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

siggie said:


> Ooh, a rich motorhome owner that likes gadgets....
> 
> If you want one I can supply you with a wireless CCTV camera so you can check your van is still on the drive without even having to open your curtains >


Ohh siggie, I am nowhere near rich and probably one of the poorest on this forum,but I already have a cheap wireless camera to monitor my MH on my drive.

I really do wonder why I subscribe to this forum, it is becoming less appealing every day.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

siggie said:


> Ooh, a rich motorhome owner that likes gadgets....
> 
> If you want one I can supply you with a wireless CCTV camera so you can check your van is still on the drive without even having to open your curtains >


A bit below the belt siggie?

If someone wants a gadget do they have to justify it to all and sundry?

In fact that gadget could be very useful..................
I have automatic gates at the bottom of the drive that are remotely operated and run from a 12v battery which is maintained by a solar panel (easier than running a 240v supply). One problem I have is that in the winter the solar input is minimal so occasionally it isn't enough to keep the battery charged and the first I know is that the gates refuse to open. A gadget like this one might give me some warning of the battery voltage getting low. Would be better if it could send SMS messages though as the range might be too much for Bluetooth. It's just a cross that some of us rich motorhomers have to bear when the drive to our country mansion is too long. :wink2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Ohh siggie, I am nowhere near rich and probably one of the poorest on this forum,but I already have a cheap wireless camera to monitor my MH on my drive.
> 
> I really do wonder why I subscribe to this forum, it is becoming less appealing every day.


Agreed Barry. Not the sort of response I would expect either. Unfortunately it's the way things seem to be on here recently:frown2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Matchlock

You clearly stated in order original post that the gadget sends you AN SMS! Hence my questioning it!

Andy


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> Ohh siggie, I am nowhere near rich and probably one of the poorest on this forum,but I already have a cheap wireless camera to monitor my MH on my drive.
> 
> I really do wonder why I subscribe to this forum, it is becoming less appealing every day.


I really do appreciate your post, I'm just doing a garden shed power project in the garden, with a really cheap solar set up, using batteries that are supposed to be knackered, and I got for nowt (They can easily power a load of LED's for a week or more).

So I'm buying 1 of these - and if it turns out to be very good, I'll get one for for the MH - what the hell, it's great fun every now and then to treat yourself :smile2:

I'll get a tenner back for it if I don't like it :surprise:

Thank you!


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I would have thought the emoticon would have given a little clue that it was a mischievous joke. 

If it caused offence to the OP then I apologise to HIM. 

But to the rest of you jumping on the outrage bus, I have nothing to apologise for to YOU. 
"Unfortunately it's the way things seem to be on here recently:frown2:"


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hey siggie, no need apologise to me for one, I'm a lot harder to offend than that. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

I do think however that you need to realise that the inclusion of an emoticon doesn't make a rude comment acceptable.
At least you had the decency to apologise to Barry and I applaud you for that, if you knew him like many here do you'd hesitate to call him a "rich motorhomer" I can assure you.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Likewise! No apology needed nor indeed expected. My comments were a general observation about how even non-contencious threads can attract negative replies, something that seems to happen far more than it used to. The OP was clearly wondering why he had bothered to start the thread, which is a shame is it not?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We get a MoHo thread and look what happens, :roll: too wound up by other threads to react normally perhaps > > same seller does these which I may indulge in, shame they never give any instructions in the description to see if it's an easy job, they'd sell more perhaps.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maypole-Relay-30A-Self-Switching-Combi-Tec3M-MP2883B-/291690142152


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So many apps and new apparatus that are 'smart' phone connected to me are quite pointless. It often seems to make more work and or involvement than the original problem.

Not commenting on this specific item.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> same seller does these which I may indulge in, shame they never give any instructions in the description to see if it's an easy job, they'd sell more perhaps.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maypole-Relay-30A-Self-Switching-Combi-Tec3M-MP2883B-/291690142152


http://www.towingandtrailers.com/self-switching-30a-combi-relay-tec3m.html

2, 4 & 6 on the relay correspond to the same pins in the 12S socket


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> http://www.towingandtrailers.com/self-switching-30a-combi-relay-tec3m.html
> 
> 2, 4 & 6 on the relay correspond to the same pins in the 12S socket


Ta Ray, not decided to get one or not yet though.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> So many apps and new apparatus that are 'smart' phone connected to me are quite pointless. It often seems to make more work and or involvement than the original problem.
> 
> Not commenting on this specific item.
> 
> Ray.


I totally agree with you Ray, I tend to only use a phone as a phone and have only installed a few apps which I find relevant to me.
I only wish I could get rid of all the other crap that is preloaded and cant be deleted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry.
I do carry a cheap 'smart' phone when travelling or away from home for an extended time. Mainly for e-mails and I wonder why I bother.
The quality of the calls and signal reception is never as good as the 'old' Nokia phones. 
I'm the one who has always remembered to take a pic with my $25 Casio strapped to my belt.
I always have one or other cheap sat nav in the car or carry when on a walk.

My mobile bill is £10 a month and even that I am questioning.

Ray.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Yes Barry.
> I do carry *a cheap 'smart' phone* when travelling or away from home for an extended time. Mainly for e-mails and I *wonder why I bother*.
> *The quality of the calls and signal reception is never as good as the 'old' Nokia phones*.
> I'm the one who has always remembered to take a pic with my $25 Casio strapped to my belt.
> ...


Maybe the bits I have highlighted are linked? My not so cheap (but not the most expensive by far) 4G smart phone has worked very well all over the world, way better than my old Nokia phones ever did.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

When I first saw the thread title I thought that it was going to be about the new NASA Bluetooth battery monitor. I've just fitted one of those as I didn't want to cut a hole for the standard panel fitted ones.

Works well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've a couple of 6310i Nokias for sale with chargers both work fine but would need unlocking offers £20 ish each.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev, they are often found at a fiver not locked.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bin fodder then


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprised to see em up for £20 to £40 on e-bay Kev. Suggest you stick em on there and take whats offered.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I'm surprised to see em up for £20 to £40 on e-bay Kev. Suggest you stick em on there and take whats offered.
> 
> Ray.


In that case see this listing

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=162259341501#ht_1272wt_1501

And thisun

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/nokia-631...113386?hash=item23759d872a:g:H0MAAOSwukdXcUJb

They're widely regarded as the best phone Nokia ever made, battery life a week usually gets a signal.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D is still using hers and doesnt want to change it. I gave her an IPhone 3 to try but she gave it back, said it was crap. I think the Nokia 6310i was the mobile I got when started my business in 2001. I had Nokias for years before going Apple. Most of them are in the bottom of Lake Windermere or Ullswater now though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've a couple of 6310i Nokias for sale with chargers both work fine but would need unlocking offers £20 ish each.


Ironically Kev, I saw a bloke selling a dozen Nokia 6310 boxed as new with chargers but all with duff batteries at Ford market Sunday.
He was asking £5 each and said new batteries were £4.50 each and they were unlocked.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ironically Kev, I saw a bloke selling a dozen Nokia 6310 boxed as new with chargers but all with duff batteries at Ford market Sunday.
> He was asking £5 each and said new batteries were £4.50 each and they were unlocked.
> 
> Ray.


You should have bought them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You should have bought them.


I did fleetingly think about it. But then I am snowed under with old come in handy stuff.

Ray.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> Just had one of these delivered:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291704572911
> 
> I have fitted it to the starter battery, :grin2:


What about the leisure battery ? Apologies if this has been asked.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

andytw said:


> What about the leisure battery ? Apologies if this has been asked.


Then you have to buy two units, the app can apparently run up to 5 units, my thoughts are that I can only detect it in the Kitchen or breakfast room which is facing the drive where the van is but I don't find that a problem.
Bear in mind that as the unit is under the bonnet this will also reduce the range of the Bluetooth.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Exteding the topic a bit - what gadgets are there for letting you know how much gas is in the cyl.? That's what I really need.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Exteding the topic a bit - what gadgets are there for letting you know how much gas is in the cyl.? That's what I really need.


Nothing very accurate is the answer to that, Gaslow/Gasit do a clip on one which works enough to be of use, but if you have two cylinders, just keep one turned off, and fill up next time you are near a LPG pump, ditto for Calor.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

An update to the battery monitor, just received a text message to my phone that my battery has reached my preset level of 12.03v.
Quite happy with this so it satisfies my requirements.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Exteding the topic a bit - what gadgets are there for letting you know how much gas is in the cyl.? That's what I really need.


http://www.gaswatch.com/
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/lp-gas/lp-tank-check-gas-level-sensor.htm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> An update to the battery monitor, just received a text message to my phone that my battery has reached my preset level of 12.03v.
> Quite happy with this so it satisfies my requirements.


I assume that must be a minimum level, 12v being virtually flat. I'd be expecting the max to be around 12.7v, good that it is working and notifying though.


----------

